# washington



## cptchris (Feb 27, 2004)

climbing washington : sat. feb.28 I'm going solo , but wouldn't mind some well prepared company ! For an tucks-lionshead-tucks to summit. If ya wanna go be at pinkham notch at 6:00AM-7:00am .   good luck to all,i`ll put the pics up next week.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 27, 2004)

Be safe!

-T


----------



## Max (Feb 27, 2004)

I did Madison and Adams today...hope ya have as good a day...see my post regarding my hike


----------

